# HH Weekender 2017



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Images are already coming onto the internet as the HH Weekender goes on right now, and awesome stuff just keeps on being revealed.













































































































































And lastly, so far, we have a snapshot from Inferno regarding the Custodes ruleset that confirms something beyond awesome.










Yep. THE EMPEROR WILL BE INGAME!!!


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the moritats, and the TS stuff looks great. As a SW and contemptor fanboy though, I am somewhat underwhelmed by that new contemptor dread.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Finaly getting FW cyclone missile launchers.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Emperor rules?
1+ armor save, rolled on 2 dice.
Str 10
Tou 10
10 attacks
10 wounds

psychic power- 'mind explosion'. All models within 10" must roll under their leadership or die instantly.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Love everything there, in particular the IG and the SW dread. Great stuff!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Why did I pick a family and a mortgage when I could of lived in a hovel and spent all my monies on pure awesome grey crack?! Those pictures look so good I want to print them off, burn them and snort the ashes!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The more I look at the Custodes stuff and think about how epic they were in Master of Mankind, the more a Custodes army calls to me.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This looks amazing!!


----------

